# Retic Bite - Warning graphic video & image



## GBWhite (Dec 14, 2017)

Seems that the tags we get from Ozzie Pythons are pretty insignificant compared to the bites from these guys...ouch!


----------



## Foozil (Dec 14, 2017)

Now thats a bite!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 14, 2017)

Man... he must have smelled goooooood for a full grown retic pet(?) to do that. 

Edit: was it a food bite or defensive strike do you know?

Unlucky!

And here we are saying reptile bites aren’t that bad


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't know if it was a feeding or defensive bite, the vid and pic were sent by a mate.

I can tell you one thing, they are incredibly fast for a big snake. We had a couple around 5 metres on display when I was working for the Australian Reptile Park's display at Centerpoint in Sydney in the '90's and I was instructed not to enter their enclosure alone unless it was absolutely necessary and even then I'd carry a plastic garbage bin lid to use as a shield if one decided to have a go.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 14, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I don't know if it was a feeding or defensive bite, the vid and pic were sent by a mate.
> 
> I can tell you one thing, they are incredibly fast for a big snake. We had a couple around 5 metres on display when I was working for the Australian Reptile Park's display at Centerpoint in Sydney in the '90's and I was instructed not to enter their enclosure alone unless it was absolutely necessary and even then I'd carry a plastic garbage bin lid to use as a shield if one decided to have a go.


Haha! The image of a full grown man with a bin lid shield is possibly going to be the best part of my day. Not that I blame you.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 14, 2017)

Retics have a huge head when compared to most snakes and for attitude/behavior I would compare them to a scrubby. (When you consider the size of a retic that makes it a formidable animal)
I have handled some fairly placid ones over the years but you tend to always be on guard firm in the knowledge that they are capable of inflicting some very serious damage.

I haven't had the pleasure of seeing the video yet but it's planned in for a viewing this evening. (Popcorn & ice cream to pick up on the way home from work I think)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 14, 2017)

remind me to never get a reticulated python,I think Darwins and Coastals are big enough.
Besides I have Lacies to keep me on my toes lol !


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 14, 2017)

What happened to the video?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 14, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> What happened to the video?


It says to log in or join Facebook for me. I assume once logged in it will show.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 14, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> remind me to never get a reticulated python,I think Darwins and Coastals will do.
> Besides I have Lacies to keep me on my toes lol !



Soz but if someone offered me a legal way to own a retic, and i had the means to keep it.. i would buy one no probs especially if its a smaller growing form


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 14, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It says to log in or join Facebook for me. I assume once logged in it will show.



Not available to me.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 14, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not available to me.


Maybe it got removed from Facebook due to graphic content.

@GBWhite
Is the video still available to you George?


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 14, 2017)

I was removed by Facebook because there was no graphic warning on the video (a proper graphic warning not just in text)


----------



## Wally (Dec 14, 2017)

Plot atrocities against humanity on facebook..... no dramas.

Put up a video of a snake bite and you'll get shut down!


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I don't know if it was a feeding or defensive bite, the vid and pic were sent by a mate.
> 
> I can tell you one thing, they are incredibly fast for a big snake. We had a couple around 5 metres on display when I was working for the Australian Reptile Park's display at Centerpoint in Sydney in the '90's and I was instructed not to enter their enclosure alone unless it was absolutely necessary and even then I'd carry a plastic garbage bin lid to use as a shield if one decided to have a go.


While I understand the reason behind the bin lid, I can't help visualising you as an extra in Gladiator, George.


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 15, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> While I understand the reason behind the bin lid, I can't help visualising you as an extra in Gladiator, George.



Funny you say that PF, Russell Crowe has his property in the next valley to the north of where I live and it's not uncommon to see him with his boys (and occasionally his A list celebrity friends) wondering about our little town of Bellingen or shopping in Coffs Harbour. Our town and in fact the entire shire are rather unique and attracts a huge variety of creative people. 

I know it's a bit off topic but here's a 5 minute video to give you an idea of just how special it is.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 15, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Retics have a huge head when compared to most snakes and for attitude/behavior I would compare them to a scrubby. (When you consider the size of a retic that makes it a formidable animal)
> I have handled some fairly placid ones over the years but you tend to always be on guard firm in the knowledge that they are capable of inflicting some very serious damage.
> 
> I haven't had the pleasure of seeing the video yet but it's planned in for a viewing this evening. (Popcorn & ice cream to pick up on the way home from work I think)




You're right on the money. Retic on the left and scrubby on the right, both snakes about the same size (12'). Retics have longer, more slender heads and smaller eyes but are far more accurate and faster when they decide to bite.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 16, 2017)

@Waterrat. A couple of great images there Michael. Not to take anything away from the awesome dentition of both, I would have thought the skull on the right was the Retic and the skull on the left was a Scrubby.

Found this image of a retic skull which clearly shows the four rows of upper teeth – two maxillary (and pre-maxillary) and two palatine, which would have been responsible rot the four rows of lacerations shown in the injury image. I did not see the video but the injuries are clearly consistent with someone having pulled what appears to be their arm out of the mouth of a retic without attempt to prise the snake’s mouth open.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 17, 2017)

It is like looking into the mouth of a Grey Nurse Shark. 






( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 17, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> @Waterrat. A couple of great images there Michael. Not to take anything away from the awesome dentition of both, I would have thought the skull on the right was the Retic and the skull on the left was a Scrubby.
> 
> Found this image of a retic skull which clearly shows the four rows of upper teeth – two maxillary (and pre-maxillary) and two palatine, which would have been responsible rot the four rows of lacerations shown in the injury image. I did not see the video but the injuries are clearly consistent with someone having pulled what appears to be their arm out of the mouth of a retic without attempt to prise the snake’s mouth open.
> 
> View attachment 322255


This would explain the 4 gashes on the arm! Why do they have 2 sets of teeth?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 17, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> @Waterrat. A couple of great images there Michael. Not to take anything away from the awesome dentition of both, I would have thought the skull on the right was the Retic and the skull on the left was a Scrubby.
> 
> Found this image of a retic skull which clearly shows the four rows of upper teeth – two maxillary (and pre-maxillary) and two palatine, which would have been responsible rot the four rows of lacerations shown in the injury image. I did not see the video but the injuries are clearly consistent with someone having pulled what appears to be their arm out of the mouth of a retic without attempt to prise the snake’s mouth open.
> 
> View attachment 322255


Ron, it's the angle. the 4 rows of teeth are there on both skulls. The length and narrowness of the retic skull is indicative of the species (compared to scrubby).


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 17, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> This would explain the 4 gashes on the arm! Why do they have 2 sets of teeth?



Ever wondered how pythons pull prey down there throat hanging from a tree? The inside row is for pulling into their throat


----------

